
YouTube incident: 'Shots fired' near HQ in northern California - Bokanovsky
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-43635864
======
EngineerBetter
I hope everyone is safe.

Please, America: sort it out.

------
jldugger
Next level of SWATTing?

